# Powdered milk ans tomatoes



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a quantity of badly outdated powdered milk & research indicates tomatoes benefit from a milk spray occasionally, calcium I presume? I wondered about mixing some powdered milk in the soil at transplanting? If anyone has ever tried it, what amount did you use per plant? Thanks.

ETA: Sorry about the title, I can't seem to edit it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use one or two tbs. per tomato hole. I've never heard about spraying it on the plant, just putting the dry powder into the ground at planting.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

well i'm sure it would add organics to the soil..or to your compost.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I throw a handful into the soil at planting time (I have a small hand... maybe 1/8 to 1/4 cup at most).

I've used a 1:4 milk:water spray on my tomatoes when they are getting blighty looking. This mixture will kill the powdery mildew that affects squash plants and it seems to help tomato plants. Didn't hurt them, at any rate.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Powdered milk contains calcium. Percentage is small but in a form which makes it readily available to plants. For use as a foliar spray for tomatoes, it is worthless since tomato leaves aren't set up to absorb it.

Martin


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My tomatoes are already planted in the garden. Would the powdered milk work the same if I just sprinkled it around the plants on the ground?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> My tomatoes are already planted in the garden. Would the powdered milk work the same if I just sprinkled it around the plants on the ground?


First time it rains or you water, it's no longer powdered milk but the same as if you mixed it.

Martin


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've heard that raspberries like milk too. Anybody know if that's true?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Last year hubby over fertilized and we got blossom end rot. When I researched it online I came up with giving each plant a Tums and working a little powdered milk in near each plant. Fortunately a neighbor gave us a bunch of out dated powdered milk for the pigs, so I used that and some crushed egg shells. We had tons of tomato's after that.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have never heard of using powdered milk but will give it a try. I do use egg shells around the plants. I have an old blender that was my Mothers and I use it to blend my organic pesticides and to grind up the eggshells to put around the plants.


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

As has been stated previously, the plants won't see any benefit from spraying but side dressing with a Tablespoon or two (provided the plant is already producing) will help to condition the soil and add beneficial nutrients. If you don't add the milk to the soil before planting I would wait at least a month before side dressing with it.

*Michael*
Two Spirit Farm


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

But diluted milk sprayed on plant leaves does combat fungal disease, have used it many times on pole beans.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

What mix rate do you use? Does it have an odor afterward?

And the biggie. Does it leave white residue on leaves?

Thanks.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

frankva said:


> What mix rate do you use? Does it have an odor afterward?
> 
> And the biggie. Does it leave white residue on leaves?
> 
> Thanks.


Haven't tried it yet but someone on facebook said 1 part milk to 4 parts water to combat fungus.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I put a dose under each plant at transplanting. My concern about using it in liquid form is a goofy half grown Golden Retriever. I'm concerned that the milk would make him tear up the plants? He's still not trustworthy to stay out of the garden as is evidenced by about 10 tomato plants broken off.


----------

